# Gaming rigs and WCG



## Bundy (Aug 7, 2009)

I got an excellent tip in this thread here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=100315

This has improved the overall usability of my rig considerably and removed all the issues I had with loss of performance. To explain in greater detail, in WCG, go to advanced>preferences and set it up like the attached image.


----------

